

"Some new evidence suggesting that children aren't such bundles of joy" - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/07/kids_and_happiness.php

======
Tichy
Interesting analogy to the marathon runners.

------
pragmatic
Why is this on Hacker News?

